# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Νότια Προάστεια Αθήνας >  krits #13630 Ανω Γλυφαδα Πλατεια Καραισκακη

## telekrits

Καλησπέρα σας και καλως σας βρηκα

ενδιαφέρομαι να συνδεθω με το awmn και να ασχοληθω/μαθω τις υπηρεσιες που παρεχονται μεσα απο το δικτυο. Σε πολυ γενικες γραμμες απο εξοπλισμο εχω 1 linksys wrt54gs και 1 wrt54gl με dd-wrt περασμενο καθως και 3 κεραιες Cisco Air-1242AG-E-K9 (δεν ξερω αν μπορουν να βοηθησουν). Απο κεραιες εχω ενα πιατο 60 με feeder, 1 grid, 1 panel-ακι και 1 stella. Ο κομβος μου ειναι ο #13630 και θα σκαναρω μεσα στο σκ να δω τι γειτονες awmn κομβους πιανω. Καμια συμβουλη απο εσας; Προχωραω καλα; 

Θα ειμαστε σε επικοινωνια
Ανδρεας

----------


## romias

Καλώς ήρθες Ανδρεα.
Ο κόμβος σου λέει δημιουργήθηκε την 21/10/2007.Που ήσουν όλα αυτά τα χρόνια;
Από εξοπλισμό,για αρχή και σύνδεση πελάτη,καλά πας.Σίγουρα θα βρεις πάρα πολύ βοήθεια στη περιοχή σου και σύντομα θα συνδεθείς.
Καλή συνέχεια

----------


## ydin

Καλως τον. Εχεις γειτονα τον tsatasos που νομιζω μπορεί να σε βοηθήσει. 

Και εγω το 2003 γραφτηκα, αλλα εχω 2 μηνες τον κομβο... ::  


Sent from my Galaxy S4, using Tapatalk...

----------

